# Easton EA90slx vs. EA90 aero



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

thought i'd ask here before talking to my manager at the shop.... 

i am looking at Mavic or Easton wheels as those are the brands we carry for my road bike. im kinda looking at wheelsets up to $800, but possibly $1000.

lightweight is most important, but if an aluminum aero set would be worth it, i could go with that.

i think ive narrowed it down to Easton's slx, or the aero (aluminum). the difference in weight is only about 90 grams, however, i am wondering what kind of an aero benefit i might get compared to the added weight. i guess i also havnt seen the retail price of the aero set either, i belive the slx is around $750 though.

these wheels would be for training and racing (soon to start racing). i guess durability isnt as much of an issue since i can fairly easily take care of any issues there. i will also have a second wheelset if anything happens.


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

Um, basically you will get nothing in the area of improved aerodynamics from the Easton Aero wheelset (if you are looking at the ones with the 30mm rims). 

If I remember correctly, studies have shown that you need to have a rim that is 1.5times deeper than your tire to begin to gain any real aero advantage from a rim. And as the Easton's are a 30mm deep rim, you would need to get at least a 38mm rim. 

Now, the Aero rims should build into a slightly stronger wheel (but that could be debatable on many fronts). 

Personally, I like the look of the Aeros over the other wheels. 

And Easton (Velomax) do make some really good wheels. I have had a set of lower end circuits for 5 years, and while I just had to totally rebuild the back wheel (new freehub body and bearings), the wheels last through 5 years of cyclocross and then probably 3 to 5,000 miles of riding a year. I cannot recommend them enough.


----------

